# What's Your Daily Carry



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

For years I open carried a G22 in Colorado then switched to concealing a G27 around the Montana homestead but now I carry a Baer SRP. The holster shine saddened me at first but I love the weapon and it's a fair trade to always have it with me.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

P938


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

1911.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Looking for a shoulder holster for my DP-12.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Ruger LC9 if I am going deep carry or just being lazy.
G19 for the rest of the time.

always a knife and white light also


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

I envy you folks down there.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

ask youself with how you carry the 1911 , if you go for a roll in the snow will it still work?
my son was out playing in the snow at the range today 
he found out his browning high power carried cocked and locked if you get snow on it between the hammer and the firing pin is a maybe , it depend how much snow.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

1911


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

Low violent crime rural area.
My carry’s depend on my mood.
Pocket carry - LCP2, Taurus 605, Charter Arms Bulldog, Taurus 856.
OWB carry - S&W Model 15, S&W Model 10, Walther P-1.

I have a few 1911’s, but being left handed in a right handed world I prefer handguns that I can just point and fire.
And being old school I refuse to buy any Glock style crap.


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

oldasrocks said:


> Looking for a shoulder holster for my DP-12.


That'sa hell of a lot of firepower. You in Griz country?


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> ask youself with how you carry the 1911 , if you go for a roll in the snow will it still work?
> my son was out playing in the snow at the range today
> he found out his browning high power carried cocked and locked if you get snow on it between the hammer and the firing pin is a maybe , it depend how much snow.


Yeah. If I expect really bad weather I still carry the G27.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Montanarchist said:


> That'sa hell of a lot of firepower. You in Griz country?


Just ******* country. Gotta carry something bigger than my friends do just because. Was gonna buy a Serbu but don't want to do the paperwork. Thinking about one of those black power 12 gauges.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

P 938 from the recommendation of a member here. And it is a really nice carry gun!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Glock mod 29. Because if you ever really do need a pistol, you won't need the smallest, lightest. easy to carry, sub caliber pistol you can buy.


----------



## Big_John (Dec 1, 2021)

The new Ruger LCP Max. Pocket carry with 11 rounds of HP Defense rounds.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 12/27/22 3:43 AM CST

My choice of daily carry depends on what I plan to wear and depending on the climate and activity I am doing as in hot weather I often prefer stainless to blued.
My most comfortable daily carry is my blue steel .38 snub in a pocket holster.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> ask youself with how you carry the 1911 , if you go for a roll in the snow will it still work?
> my son was out playing in the snow at the range today
> he found out his browning high power carried cocked and locked if you get snow on it between the hammer and the firing pin is a maybe , it depend how much snow.


At home, it is on me, or my tractor, UTV, etc. It depends what I am doing. I deal with mud more than snow, but I have never had it fail.


----------



## karlsout067 (6 mo ago)

Ruger LCP 2 or Walther PPQ M2. If I'm in bear country then it's a Ruger Red Hawk 44 mag.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Montanarchist said:


> Yeah. If I expect really bad weather I still carry the G27.


sometimes the answer is put it under clothing , had a friend who took some arctic survival training , he said the best way you keep your gun running was put it under your outer coat it was slower to get to but worked when you got to it. this was what they found in the air force survival training in Alaska they could carry a 38 or 45. he choose to buy a Ruger Security 6 of his own at the PX and have more of his own 357 ammo than just the ball they issued.
they use an air crew shoulder holster.

the native trappers where there is a lot of snow they would carry their rifles in an oil skin with a wrap of a tie to keep it closed , still fast to get out but keeps it clear of weather 

going warm cold warm cold can also be an issue , lots of the old hunting camps the guns stayed in a rack outside the door that way they never warmed up then got cold and froze up

the Germans used Balistol a water soluble oil to clean their guns great because a small can of it and some water could make a larger quantity 10 parts water to 1 part Balistol to make a solvent for cleaning the corrosive salts.
the Russians used kerosene to clean their rifles.
in a Russian winter who's rifles froze ?

I have been hunting a few times and had the action start to tighten up on my gun , my Rem 1100 I would release the bolt and it would go forward in slow motion , I took it and field striped it wiped everything down with Hoppes #9 put it back together and ready to hunt , it is a thin enough oil to not be an issue 

for winter shoots we have done with 22lr in the single digits or below you kept your ammo in pockets , one group use hand warmers in a small insulate lunch box and you used dry lube on your 10/22 you could run all day if your ammo was not too cold and your rifle running dry lube.
also would load mags by feel in the pocket of your hooded sweatshirt to keep hands warm then get your gloves back on


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

karlsout067 said:


> Ruger LCP 2 or Walther PPQ M2. If I'm in bear country then it's a Ruger Red Hawk 44 mag.


Grizzlies are a problem here too, I used to carry my. 44 vaquero, then switched to a Magnum Judge that I would load with .410 slugs, then .410 buckshot, then .45LC. Now, with the Baer SRP, I load hydra-shoks alternating with heavy FMJ .45ACP. I've only had to fire warming shots at grizzlies so far and hope it stays that way.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Montanarchist said:


> Grizzlies are a problem here too, I used to carry my. 44 vaquero, then switched to a Magnum Judge that I would load with .410 slugs, then .410 buckshot, then .45LC. Now, with the Baer SRP, I load hydra-shoks alternating with heavy FMJ .45ACP. I've only had to fire warming shots at grizzlies so far and hope it stays that way.


I think you would be better with a stout 45lc load than 410 buck from a short barrel , some of the velocity testing I have seen on the judge makes anything 410 for snakes only 

there is some good data now that bears are being reasonably stopped by standard service side arms and that more rounds with a little less recoil is better than a few with a lot.

the new go to bear gun for many is the G40 the 10mm glock with 6 inch barrel running a hard cast flat nose bullet because it gets penetration , however 9,40,45 have all proven effective basically as effective as 357 and 44

a repeating rifle or slug gun still beat out handguns for range and power but they are a lot harder to carry on you while doing chores or other tasks 









Update of Pistol Defenses Against Bears 123 Cases, 98% Effective


In the 2022 update, 20 more incidents have been documented where pistols or handguns have been fired in defense against bears, with a 98% success rate for 123 total incidents.




www.ammoland.com


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I think you would be better with a stout 45lc load than 410 buck from a short barrel , some of the velocity testing I have seen on the judge makes anything 410 for snakes only
> 
> there is some good data now that bears are being reasonably stopped by standard service side arms and that more rounds with a little less recoil is better than a few with a lot.
> 
> ...


Like Jayne Cobb said: "I just get excitable as to choice- like to have my options open."


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Montanarchist said:


> Like Jayne Cobb said: "I just get excitable as to choice- like to have my options open."


if bear and men are the concern they have a lot in common you need penetration to hit the stop.

given your location over penetration is a lot less of a concern


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Montanarchist said:


> Like Jayne Cobb said: "I just get excitable as to choice- like to have my options open."


I didn't think any other people watched that show. I don't know who likes their choices more, Jayne Cobb or Burt Gummer.


----------



## karlsout067 (6 mo ago)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> Update of Pistol Defenses Against Bears 123 Cases, 98% Effective
> 
> 
> In the 2022 update, 20 more incidents have been documented where pistols or handguns have been fired in defense against bears, with a 98% success rate for 123 total incidents.
> ...


If we are picking berries I also drag along a short barreled rem 870 20 gage with buckshot. Why a 20 gage when I have numerous 12s, because my wife can also handle it really well. The 20 loaded with buckshot will do all I need at the rangers we are concerned about.


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

Danaus29 said:


> I didn't think any other people watched that show. I don't know who likes their choices more, Jayne Cobb or Burt Gummer.


Burt Gummer would approve of this thread.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Even Burt had to resort to hand to hand combat and just running them over. 

This reminds me, I need to charge my stun gun. Even though we have constitutional carry, loaded firearms inside a vehicle are still verboten without a ccp.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

karlsout067 said:


> If we are picking berries I also drag along a short barreled rem 870 20 gage with buckshot. Why a 20 gage when I have numerous 12s, because my wife can also handle it really well. The 20 loaded with buckshot will do all I need at the rangers we are concerned about.


nothing wrong with a 20ga when that is the reason , I would shoot something like roadkill with the buck shot however and see how it really does for penetration's.

we were seeing deer slugs this year under penetrating because they were over expanding on close shots both 12 and 20ga , we are used to two holes an in and an out both deer were down right there and close shots but not the penetration we normally see , they were also very close shots and hit bone.

here is the 12ga slug recovered from my sons doe , we have been using the same Win super x 2 3/4 slugs for 30 years the only time I have seen these fail to exit were on very close shots or when shot from the front then I have dug a few out of the pelvis 

20 ga on a double shoulder hit I have seen a few under the hide on the far size 

a quarter for size reference , an unfired slug cut out of shell and the one recovered


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> nothing wrong with a 20ga when that is the reason , I would shoot something like roadkill with the buck shot however and see how it really does for penetration's.
> 
> we were seeing deer slugs this year under penetrating because they were over expanding on close shots both 12 and 20ga , we are used to two holes an in and an out both deer were down right there and close shots but not the penetration we normally see , they were also very close shots and hit bone.
> 
> ...


My go to gun for large game is a featherweight M70 in .308 with 165gr soft points. A lot of people say it's too small for elk but I hunt in timber and most shots are less than 100yds. About 50% go completely through and those that don't I recover 80+% under the skin on the far side. That skin is stretchy. I had one face on shot that the bullet pierced the spine and went all the way down spinal cord. That elk flipped over backwards with it's horns stuck in the ground and was ready to gut. Three of my friends witnessed it or no one would've believed it happened.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Montanarchist said:


> My go to gun for large game is a featherweight M70 in .308 with 165gr soft points. A lot of people say it's too small for elk but I hunt in timber and most shots are less than 100yds. About 50% go completely through and those that don't I recover 80+% under the skin on the far side. That skin is stretchy. I had one face on shot that the bullet pierced the spine and went all the way down spinal cord. That elk flipped over backwards with it's horns stuck in the ground and was ready to gut. Three of my friends witnessed it or no one would've believed it happened.


when I am not in a shotgun & pistol only zone I use a 308win 180gr soft points I load.
308 seems to perform better than some might expect because it doesn't hit so fast that it blows up bullets , just normal expansion and good penetration.

looking for used 308win rifles on the used rack , you just don't see very many not around here any way, people tend to buy them and use them


----------



## Rusty Tub Ranch (7 mo ago)

SIG P365xl inside the waistband appendix. Never leave home without it, but when I do there's a Springfield XD45 in the console.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Walther PPS 90% of the time. If I am going somewhere more sporty than where I live or traveling interstate with the family, Glock 19.


----------



## HomeCreek (Dec 30, 2021)

Around the homestead I usually carry my 454 casull in case I run into wild pigs or deer during deer season. I used to carry a walther everywhere else. My son gifted me an od green Taurus G2C in 9mm and I ended up falling in love with it. Double stack 9 that holds 12 but still small enough I can slide it into my back pocket and have dropped it into my front pocket while in my waistband holster. I bought some 15round mags for it. Makes it a belt carry at that size. But with factory 12 round it will drop right into any of the 4 pockets of my golf shorts. Ive put around 2500 rounds through it. Zero issues. Which was a pleasant surprise. I did put in a stainless guide rod and spring and put some fiber optic irons on it from lakeline. Total cost on that was about 65 bucks and worth it. I have many handguns. From a lowly hi point I was given to a full custom 45 thats about 3500 bucks and everything in between. But I tote this el cheapo everywhere I go. And should I be going in somewhere that I would like to be a little more discreet I even have a "day planner" zip up case that is made to hold it and a spare mag.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Kimber Ultra RCP II (Custom Shop) with gutter sights. 45acp


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Cabin Fever said:


> Kimber Ultra RCP II (Custom Shop) with gutter sights. 45acp
> 
> View attachment 117216


That is 1911 perfection right there. My first 1911 style and first semi auto was a Star PD in .45 ACP. The right size and weight for every day carry, in it's day. And then they started making those ugly glocks.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I might be the only guy that the 1911 doesn't fit 
the back of the grip stops too short and digs into my palm I have seen a few round butt 1911 but never tried one it might work.
although when I went glock I trained to have my sights come up right on the draw and now my wrist is stuck at 22 degrees when I draw fast


----------



## BroughtToYouByCarlsJr (4 mo ago)

In the mountains of Tennessee it was a Glock 29SF. In Mississippi its a Glock 43X.


----------



## Griz375 (Feb 27, 2021)

Depends on the occasion and weather/attire but usually a 365 or G21 but sometimes a 3" 19.

DW goes w/ her SP101 OR 365


----------

